# Advice on end table top construction



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I planned on making one end table from a plank of rosewood measuring 5.5"w by 40" long by 3/4" thick. I have now been ordered to make a matching set (by a higher power). The plan was to cut it in half so I would have a table top measuring 11" wide by 20" long. The picture shows the original planned glue up.

Went back to the wood supplier but this rosewood is a bit unique, nothing matches. I am thinking resaw it to 3/8" thick, attach the thick veneer to a substrate such as 3/8" maple. Will this top warp immediately or in the near future. Advice needed? Here is picture of the plank and the mock up of the end table. I am thinking the 30 degree edges will disguise the maple and there is white wood in this rosewood piece. I really don't want to veneer all the edges. The under shelf is 1/2" maple.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's hard to say for sure Jamie, it depends on the grain in the wood. One thing that helps prevent it is to groove the bottom side so that any tension has room to move without causing distortion. I would be equally as concerned about seasonal movement. Wood expands and contracts across its width with humidity changes and your design has to allow that to happen.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

jemangin said:


> I planned on making one end table from a plank of rosewood measuring 5.5"w by 40" long by 3/4" thick. I have now been ordered to make a matching set (by a higher power). The plan was to cut it in half so I would have a table top measuring 11" wide by 20" long. The picture shows the original planned glue up.
> 
> Went back to the wood supplier but this rosewood is a bit unique, nothing matches. I am thinking resaw it to 3/8" thick, attach the thick veneer to a substrate such as 3/8" maple. Will this top warp immediately or in the near future. Advice needed? Here is picture of the plank and the mock up of the end table. I am thinking the 30 degree edges will disguise the maple and there is white wood in this rosewood piece. I really don't want to veneer all the edges. The under shelf is 1/2" maple.


Hi Jamie,I'm not saying this isn't rosewood but it looks nothing like the rosewood I've seen before.Anyway if both your timbers are properly dried/seasoned they shouldn't warp but just make sure your substrate & thick veneers grains are in opposite directions before you glue. Jamesjj.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Plus 1 for questioning the type of wood. I use rosewood and buy it by the 8 ft plank and have never seen that contrast or figuring in anything in my local woodyard.

Once the type is confirmed, it would help to look up expansion rates for the 2 woods you plan to use. That would help stop the 2 from delaminating.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a small piece of Brazilian Rosewood and it looks like that. I'm building acoustic guitars and my take is that it's a shame to use Rosewood on a table top :wink:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like Indian Rosewood to me.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I have a small piece of Brazilian Rosewood and it looks like that. I'm building acoustic guitars and my take is that it's a shame to use Rosewood on a table top :wink:


I agree with it being Brazilian Rosewood, there are many rosewood species and they vary in color and grain patterns. *BUT* I have seen some really nice accent tables with a tops made from various Rosewoods and I think it was worth using it. Of course some of those tables were probably built using veneered panels.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jamie you might check and see if you can find it online at one of the many good lumber suppliers. It will probably be costly but might be worth it to match what you have.

One other thought is to use veneer like this Brazilian Rosewood Flat Cut Veneer Lot 6" x 112" 3 Sheets Per Lot - VeneerSupplies.com


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Windsor Plywood had it labelled rosewood santos. Thanks for the tips. 

My musician brother in law gave me a stern lecture. He says the world supply of rosewood should be saved for guitar frets. I'll behave in the future.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> I have a small piece of Brazilian Rosewood and it looks like that. I'm building acoustic guitars and my take is that it's a shame to use Rosewood on a table top :wink:


Rosewood santos,Brazilian Rosewood whatever,it looks nothing like the rosewood I know which is a red ish almost maroon colour.At least I now know there are different types all over.Jamesjj


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I pulled some out this morning just to show how widely varied Brazilian and some others can be - 

All the lumber is Brazilian. The small sapwood board is a sample sent to me in the mid 80's and the other side still has their sticker but it's so faint you can barely see it's there. The thin dark board is Brazilian I bought in the early 80's from a shop in town - bought two boards to make a 4x5 view camera but decided it would be too heavy in Rosewood. I picked up the two larger boards a few years ago and they'll be resawn for guitars. The jewelry box is Mato Grosso Brazilian that I made for my Mom, Christmas '87. When she passed away I gave it to my wife. For comparison I grabbed a few Indian Rosewood fingerboards. Ignore the Walnut trophy bases I'm fixing to spray in a few minutes.










Here they are with some Naphtha (all of my exotic lumber is labeled on the side so I'll know what I have) -


----------

